# Alternative to Torrents ?



## AshishSharma (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi guys I have a good connection but the torrent ports are blocked by the ISP ( Cable Operator ). Is there any other nice alternative to Torrents which offers similar options and can be utilized for downloads ?

Or else is there a way to use / download torrents despite the ports blocked ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 8, 2006)

well Torrents is a Technology to share.. now to serve the purpose of shareing over internet every technology will use those port which are blocked... now what most use torrent (illigal stuff download) in that sense we can help here 

second option is take Inspiration from this Post and file a law sue against the ISP lol...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42030
and 
*www.sifycase.org/


----------



## 24online (Jan 1, 2007)

i think rapidshare/megaupload and other uploading site are good alternative..
what r advantage of getting desi torrent forum member... can anyone send me invitation... 
also i use emule...good...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 1, 2007)

Use Utorrent and encrypt your traffic Prolly that will fool your ISP


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 1, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> Or else is there a way to use / download torrents despite the ports blocked ?



Try changing the torrent clients port to 50000, and restart the program.

If it does not help you will have to encrypt the traffic. Here is a nice tutorial on the same
*torrentfreak.com/how-to-encrypt-bittorrent-traffic/


----------



## gowtham (Jan 2, 2007)

its very simple! all u need to do is to change ur port. experiment until u get some port that is not blocked


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 2, 2007)

I have one more suggestion, change your torrent port in the settings of your torrent client (utorrent, azureus, whatever) to 80. I tried it in a place where the pc was locked down (I was a restricted user), and had no option to add the port to windows firewall as I was not admin. I used utorrent stanalone version, and in the port test I gave port 80, and am using it successfully!


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jan 5, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> i think rapidshare/megaupload and other uploading site are good alternative..
> what r advantage of getting desi torrent forum member... can anyone send me invitation...
> also i use emule...good...



pm me ur mail id


----------



## adi87 (Jan 6, 2007)

I also have a bit of problem with torrents... can u  , Mangal Pandey, please help me by giving me an invitation of desitorrents ??????
adi87@rediffmail.com Thanks a lot.. if you want, i can give u a n invitation to demonoid.....


----------

